# J-Town in the middle of Globalization



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful pics


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

samuel89 said:


> but Singapore is cleaner than Jakarta


haha. Just a bit.


----------

